Ask HN: Those getting 25,000+ Organic Visits a month – How did you do it? - adzeds
======
netinstructions
Quality content is the most important thing.

I also noticed Google sent quite a bit more visitors my way after ditching an
old version of Wordpress and migrating to Ghost, likely because pages loaded
faster and my site worked on mobile devices. So pick a framework that's fast
and mobile friendly.

I checked Google Analytics and saw what topics people were searching for and
clicking on the most, which influenced what I wrote about/expanded on in
subsequent articles.

~~~
adzeds
How often should you add new content?

What is a good level of content to add?

I am currently trying to add around 1-2 pages a day.. Is that going to take me
ages to get traffic from?

~~~
netinstructions
I tried to write a _quality_ article once per month. It took me a few years
but traffic steadily grew, albeit slowly.

------
PaulHoule
Lots of content. This helps if you are doing SEO or social or anything at all.

~~~
adzeds
But surely just adding content is not going to get you to 25k+ visits a month?

There needs to be more than that right?

~~~
PaulHoule
The content is the foundation of everything else.

A classic marketing problem is how do you promote a real estate agent in city
X? You need links, you need shares, media attention, etc.

Nobody wants to link the business card page of a real estate agent. However,
if that real estate agent has a blog and has interesting things to say that
can attract people who are searching for many different things, get real
links, shares, etc.

~~~
adzeds
Awesome thank you.... So need to build a content plan and keep adding content
to the site over time..

